# Μα καλά, όλοι Απρίλη γεννήθηκαν σ' αυτό το φόρουμ;



## Zazula (Apr 22, 2008)

Χρόνια πολλά Στάθη και Άννα!







(Και, ναι - όταν έχουμε πάνω από τα 57 άτομα, η πιθανότητα να έχουν δύο την ίδια μέρα γενέθλια είναι άνω του 99%: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Birthday_paradox - κι εμείς έχουμε 81!)


----------



## nickel (Apr 22, 2008)

Έχω καλέσει να συμμετάσχουν στο φόρουμ την Ούμα Θέρμαν, τον Αντρέ Αγκάσι, τη Μισέλ Φάιφερ, τον Ντάνιελ Ντέι και τη Σοφία Σακοράφα, οπότε θα γίνει πολλή πλάκα την επόμενη εβδομάδα.

Η ινφάντα Σοφία θα γραφτεί μόλις ενηλικιωθεί, σε 17 χρόνια.

Δυστυχώς, εισέπραξα την άρνηση της Γιουρίκο Σιρατόρι. Σειρά τώρα όμως του Στάθη, στον οποίο και αφιερώνονται αυτά τα γιουτιουμπάκια:

http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=Yuriko+Shiratori&search_type=


----------



## Zazula (Apr 22, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DMiBSt_ODN0


----------



## Porkcastle (Apr 22, 2008)

ΧΑΠΙ ΜΠΕΡΘΝΤΕΪ ΦΡΟΜ ΜΙ ΤΟΥ! Wohoo!

Edit: Very fast moderation! Μπράβο σας, μπράβο σας...
(Τεστάκι ήταν για να δω αν δουλεύουν οι σούπες...  )


----------



## stathis (Apr 24, 2008)

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις ευχές! (Και ντόμο αριγκάτο για τη Γιουρίκο, ατιμουρίκο.)

Τη σκυτάλη παραλαμβάνει η Inertia. Νατασούλα, ό,τι επιθυμείς! :)

Ρε nickel, δεν είπαμε κομμένα τα ευχετήρια νήματα; Θα σε αναφέρω στους αντμίν!


----------



## nickel (Apr 24, 2008)

Η Λεξιλογία εύχεται στα διψήφια μέλη της (αυτό δεν ξέρω αν είναι σωστό, τι θα πει διψήφια μέλη, ίσως θα έπρεπε να πω στα μέλη της που είναι διψήφια σε αριθμό, φλύαρο, «στα κάπου 80 μέλη της» αν πρέπει να βάλω αριθμό, καλύτερα έτσι, διψήφιο είναι και το 11) Η Λεξιλογία εύχεται στα κάπου 80 μέλη της (να πάνε οι δύο που δεν έχουν επικυρώσει το email επικύρωσης εγγραφής να το επικυρώσουν γιατί ο stathis βλέπει αυτή την αναντιστοιχία ανάμεσα σε μέλη και ενεργά μέλη και μπερδεύεται) καλή ξεκούραση αυτές τις μέρες (ξέρω, Στάθη, ότι είπαμε να μη φτιάχνουμε νήματα για ευχές, αλλά μου στείλανε αυτή τη φωτογραφία και έλεγα πού να τη βάλω πού να τη βάλω, εδώ θα τη βάλω, και με την ευκαιρία να ευχηθώ χρόνια πολλά και ευτυχισμένα και στην Inertia, μα μεγαλώνουν κι οι γυναίκες;) προσοχή στη χοληστερίνη (τι το 'θελα τώρα αυτό;) και τέλος πάντων (να γιατί δεν βάζουμε τέτοια νήματα, γιατί μας κάνουν και φλυαρούμε σαν τον Ρόνι Κόρμπετ) να περάσετε καλά αυτές τις μέρες, μακριά από τον υπολογιστή σας και τσαχπίνικα.


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 24, 2008)

Είναι υπέροχος (και φτυστός ο μακαρίτης ο Τζόρνταν μου).


----------



## Zazula (Apr 25, 2008)

Χρόνια πολλά κι ευτυχισμένα και στην Inertia λοιπόν!


----------



## Porkcastle (Apr 25, 2008)

Χρόνια πολλά, χρόνια καλά!


----------



## Zazula (Apr 29, 2008)

*Ωχ, αυτό μάς έλειπε τώρα...*

Χρόνια πολλά και καλά, Νίκελ! :)


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 29, 2008)

Αφαίρεσε αμέσως τα περί ηλικίας, γιατί θα κάνω super-moderation. Τα χρόνια πολλά επιτρέπονται, οι ηλικίες απαγορεύονται.


----------



## Porkcastle (Apr 29, 2008)

Χρόνια πολλά, χρόνια καλά, Νίκελ! Να σε χαιρόμαστε όλοι! :):):)


----------



## anna (May 1, 2008)

Συγγνώμη για την καθυστέρηση αλλά άκουσα τη συμβουλή του νίκελ - πριν τη δω ακόμη - και κρατήθηκα μακριά από τον υπολογιστή την ημέρα των γενεθλίων μου. Ευχαριστώ πολύ, χρόνια πολλά και στους υπόλοιπους. Γεννηθήκαμε στο μήνα το σκληρό...


----------



## Zazula (May 28, 2009)

Επειδή τελικά *δεν* γεννήθηκαν όλοι Απρίλη σ' αυτό το φόρουμ:

*Χρόνια Πολλά, Pink Panther!*​ 
Το βιντεάκι, ημιάσχετο:


----------



## Palavra (May 28, 2009)

*Χρόνια πολλά και καλά!​*





Και ένα χρόνο αργότερα, τα μέλη δεν είναι 80 αλλά 528. Να τα χιλιάσουμε (έδιτ: ή λίγα λέω; ) μαζί με την Πάνθερ :)


----------



## Ambrose (May 28, 2009)

Άντε, χρόνια πολλά!


----------



## Pink Panther (May 28, 2009)

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ πολύ. 


(Το βιντεάκι ζάζ εφόσον περιέχει τον πάνθηρα δεν είναι ημιάσχετο! Είναι πολύ σχετικό και αγαπημένο!)


----------



## stathis (May 28, 2009)

Χρόνια πολλά, Μεγκ! Εύχομαι τα πάντα όλα! Ο θεός να μου κόβει λέξεις και να σου δίνει σελίδες!


----------



## Pink Panther (May 28, 2009)

Μιλ μερσί, Τομ! Πάντα γενναιόδωρος!!!!


----------

